# what happens when you hold a mirror up to a betta?



## jjduncan (Jul 23, 2008)

is it the same for all bettas? will more happier bettas react differently?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

You probebly get more reaction from younger more active Bettas..but they all love some interaction


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

usally they try to look all manly and impressive by flaring at their reflection but mine just runs and hides behind his fake plant


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine will try to kill his reflection...he's VERY aggressive but he likes me


----------



## lharpster (May 30, 2008)

My guy flares a little, but the other day a fly landed on the outside of his tank and he tried attacking it! He is VERY agressive, even going after me or my baster when I clean his tank. It cracks me up every time! :lol:


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

mine never needs a miror to flare.... he especially dislikes shiny gold things


----------



## Pink Fishie (Jul 15, 2008)

When I put a mirror in front of my betta, he doesn't do anything. :?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

Pink Fishie said:


> When I put a mirror in front of my betta, he doesn't do anything. :?


maybe he's a vampire betta and cant see his reflection


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Pink Fishie said:


> When I put a mirror in front of my betta, he doesn't do anything. :?


Do you have a heater in your tank? Bettas need to be kept at 78-82 degrees, any lower and they start to slow down and become inactive.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

lharpster said:


> My guy flares a little, but the other day a fly landed on the outside of his tank and he tried attacking it! He is VERY agressive, even going after me or my baster when I clean his tank. It cracks me up every time! :lol:


I LOLed, I would love to see this XD

My 3 males spend most of there day puffed out at their reflections. My CT love when I get the mirror out. He will puff up right away and jump for it before I put it in there XD


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a male that when he sees a mirror he swims to the other side of the tank and then he slowly swims toward the mirror and then he starts flaring


----------

